# Apple Butter makin time is here again.



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

Time to pull out the fast cooker crock pot and make a batch or two. Cull/deer apples work fine since they are also the ripest and sweetest and of a mixed variety and are usually free or real cheap. Cut out the rotten spots you're good to good. Lots of ways to do it so use your favorite. For anybody that never made apple butter I'll put a couple of methods if anyone is interested. You can google up 100's of recipes, but I stick to 1 or 2 of the old tried and true methods. It ain't broke so it don't need repairing. Probably a few on here[WVcobmullet and finger mullet some to mind] that can add to this also.


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

Apple butter you buy from churches, civic orgs , funf raisers today should be called apple soup. I know why, because the thinner it is the more it is and the more money that's raised. Garabge is what it is. I grew up on apple butter you could cut out of a jar with a spoon and it stayed where you put it. Go out and buy a jar of that today and then let me know where you found it.


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

wdbrand said:


> Apple butter you buy from churches, civic orgs , funf raisers today should be called apple soup. I know why, because the thinner it is the more it is and the more money that's raised. Garabge is what it is. I grew up on apple butter you could cut out of a jar with a spoon and it stayed where you put it. Go out and buy a jar of that today and then let me know where you found it.


I got a aunt that lives in mtns in PA, and she does an absolute ton if canning each year. And always sends us boxes full of stuff, tomatoes , sauces , green beans, and my favorite, apple butter. Damn that ch!t is addicting! And I'm with you, it should be thick. Hers is damn near like thick preserves, grab a spoonful in the middle of the night right outta the mason jar ....mmmmmmm


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

Never made apple butter Wd. I do love the stuff. Actually went to the mountains of NC this past weekend and picked up a bushel of apples. Got granny smith and 2-3 other kinds mixed in the bushel. The wife made a couple of pies and I have been enjoying them. Being diabetic that is not so good for me but what the hell. Surprisingly my blood sugar has been fine. So she is cooking another this weekend. I stopped at the farmers market today and bought more.

They were selling cull apples for $5 a bushel at the Asheville farmers market. There were no rotten spots, just smaller apples and they were sweet as honey. They called them juice apples or deer apples. They looked like what the grocery store sells for premium apples. They just tasted soooo much better. 

I have never made apple butter but what I have made is apple wine. Turned out wonderful. I made 3 gallons and it did not last a month. Probably the best wine I have ever made. I doubt it will keep very long because it may turn into vinegar. But it is so good that it will be consumed long before it turn into vinegar. I need to brew up another batch. If I make it now it may be ready to sample by Christmas. 

Post up a apple butter recipe. May brew up a batch.

Darin


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

FM, you can vary the amount of sugar, however the apple butter won't taste right if you leave out too much. That said here's the one I use most often. A fast cook crock pot[old style round one] that's about 4 quarts, guessing since the writin has long been washed off. Filler full til the lid barely goes on tight. Peeled, quartered and cored and then cut the quarters in half on big apples. A 3-1/2 quart pot rounded over with prepared apples. Cook on low settin for 10/12 hrs, for runny. Or cook til you like the looks of it. 1 drop of oil of cloves and 3 drops of oil of cinamin, 3 to 4 cups of sugar. Then another 4 hrs or so on high settin WITH THE LID OFF. This allows the water to cook off. Just do it to your likin. It's a sorry piece of meat that won't make enough grease to fire itself and a sorry azzed batch of apple butter that runs offen your biscuit.


----------



## WV Cobbmullet (Dec 2, 2008)

WD we got a local 4H club here that makes the best dam apple butter ya ever got. Make it in about a 40 gal. copper kettle.
I might gona be doing some of this stuff by myself from now on my wife had a stroke Tuesday to early to tell how much damage is done yet but she lost sight in one eye and 
is haven some memory problems. but Doc sez improvement is possible.


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

Sorry to hear that. Best wishes.


----------

